# So I got laid off last night............



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

The boss said this guy can patrol the mall for HALF of my salary and won't complain as much:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp9Gm-aRe5A"]YouTube- Chimpanzee Riding A Segway - Parry Gripp[/nomedia]


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

The music makes it!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

LMAO...that's GR8!!!

So now what are you going to do with all of your free time Sniper?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

badgebunny said:


> LMAO...that's GR8!!!
> 
> So now what are you going to do with all of your free time Sniper?


VIVID keeps calling but I'm afraid of flying.................


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

hahahahaha that's great!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sniper said:


> The boss said this guy can patrol the mall for HALF of my salary and won't complain as much:
> 
> YouTube - Chimpanzee Riding A Segway - Parry Gripp


 He probably wont get distracted by hot mall tail, either...


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Great, now I got the monkey riding on a segway song stuck in my head! Thanks alot Snipe!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Rumor has it he's easier on the eyes as well? OUCH! Ha ha ha



Sniper said:


> The boss said this guy can patrol the mall for HALF of my salary and won't complain as much:
> 
> YouTube - Chimpanzee Riding A Segway - Parry Gripp


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

There has to be a mall recall list somewhere.

Even if it's a tiny strip mall with only one Radio Shack.

Hang in there....


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

When I initially saw the title of the thread, I was concerned... then that concern turned to hatred when I opened thread up on my cell phone to find this.(15 minute process). lol
after all these years, i should have known better.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's so not fair! Just wait until the Chimp on a Segway gnaws a person's face off, you'll be back in.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

A quick glance at the title and I thought it said "So....I got laid tonight" but then I saw Snipe created it so I knew that wasn't right.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Shouldn't this thread be called "HEY HEY !!!!!!! Look at ME...I got laid off last night!"


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Sniper said:


> The boss said this guy can patrol the mall for HALF of my salary and won't complain as much:
> 
> YouTube - Chimpanzee Riding A Segway - Parry Gripp


Oddly enough, he throws half as much poop on the mall patrons as you used to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> Shouldn't this thread be called "HEY HEY !!!!!!! Look at ME...I got laid off last night!"


Not even remotely......... You get my PM with my topless pix ?:flipoff:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm getting replaced by this guy. He works for bananas and Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sniper - I've got to hand it to you. Only you could come up with a thread consisting of a monkey on a Segway and have it be this good LOl.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Not even remotely......... You get my PM with my topless pix ?:flipoff:


I got a PM but it was a picture of the love child of Mr. Ed and Steven Tyler.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

With a dessert involved? 



NewEngland2007 said:


> I got a PM but it was a picture of the love child of Mr. Ed and Steven Tyler.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

L4G81 said:


> With a dessert involved?


Yes, but I think it's wise to decline.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I got a PM but it was a picture of the love child of Mr. Ed and Steven Tyler.


I got bored with that pic real quick.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Bored? Jesus I got SCARED. Hahaha


LGriffin said:


> I got bored with that pic real quick.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey ... did you get the call back about your job yet? The chimp held up the fruit smoothie place at the mall .... they're going to apologize and let you back.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> Hey ... did you get the call back about your job yet? The chimp held up the fruit smoothie place at the mall .... they're going to apologize and let you back.


Nah.... The reason they got robbed was because the counter-girl was delivering MY smoothie.... We hit it off and will be spending alot more time together. Deval says I can stay home and collect smoothies AND GET PAID UNEMPLOYMENT for as long as I want !!!!!!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Snipe workin the smoothie girl, o yeah lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Nah.... The reason they got robbed was because the counter-girl was delivering MY _*smoothie*_.... We hit it off and will be spending alot more time together. Deval says I can stay home and collect smoothies AND GET PAID UNEMPLOYMENT for as long as I want !!!!!!


Are we talking the fruit variety? or the Urban Dictionary variety? hahaha!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

5-0 said:


> Are we talking the fruit variety? or the Urban Dictionary variety? hahaha!


I am happy to announce that my knowledge has been expanded to such great levels that I will NOT be looking ANYTHING up in the Urban Dictionary, again. If I am referred to there, I assume it is nothing I ever wanted to know LOL.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm ok with this one....

Urban Dictionary: smoothie


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

kttref said:


> I'm ok with this one....
> 
> Urban Dictionary: smoothie


You mean #7? lol


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah that one doesn't bother me...we've heard worse on this site.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

That little segway riding whacker! lol


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I am happy to announce that my knowledge has been expanded to such great levels that I will NOT be looking ANYTHING up in the Urban Dictionary, again. If I am referred to there, I assume it is nothing I ever wanted to know LOL.


Yes.


----------

